# A question about kidding, and triplets.



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just curious how you all do your kidding, I am sure a majority of you if you put them in the stall probably keep them seperate from all the others for a few days? But was curious if that is the case for everyone?

Our two does that are buddies, bred probably on the same day by the same buck <when they were all put together along with 2 other does>, and well, we plan on having them together, unless we see a problem. I know we don't know what to expact after they kid, and how they will treat each other afterwards, especially since they are first timers.

I don't think we're looking at triplets, but I know it happens. And I was curious, with boer goats, I've heard people say they have to take one kid away to bottle feed so the doe can provide enough milk.
In this event, how do you do it? How do you decide which one to take? And do you take them away from mom, or bottle feed them and keep them with mom and the others? I know I've read where people keep them completely seperated from all other goats. What's the best thing to try, just in case? 
I tried to do a search on the internet, but didn't really come up with a whole lot, only 'how' to bottle feed, but not how to handle the situation.
I do have a wire dog crate in the event I ever have to bring one inside for any reason.

I'm sure I''ll have more questions, but those were a couple of things I've been thinking about. 
We'd love to keep our girls together through everything if possible, otherwise we can seperate them where they can still see each other.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I separate my does a few days before/during kidding and 2-6 days after kidding. That usually puts them in the kidding stall for about a week. (they go out for a few hours each day to graze if they go in before kidding) I do however have one doe that will NOT have her kids in a stall. She went 3 days this year with a bag that was ready to explode, no ligs and small contractions!!!! I figured she was just never going to kid.... let her out of her stall for an hour and came back outside to 2 kids sunning themselves on the dirt while momma finished drying them!!! I've NEVER seen this doe kid... she waits till I leave. (her nickname is the booger! LOL) so yes, some does will have their kids out with the herd no problem. 

As far as raising multiples.... I had 4 sets of triplets and one set of quads this year all of the moms raised their kids without supplements easily. My mom raises Boers and hers have multiples without needing a bottle as well. I recommend you watch the kids and be sure they are all thriving but don't automatically pull kids.... give momma a chance first.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That Boers dont have enough milk to feed babies is not correct. Boers just dont have the long lactations that dairy goats do.
My girls usually have trips & feed them just fine. If someone has quads they will get supplemented as needed but still left out with mom.
Around weaning time & when kids are eating hay & grain the smaller ones catch up on growth.

I have one doe I can never detect kidding time either. SHe's chowing on hay one minute & down spitting out kids the next.

Its been done a few ways around here. With variations. I hate cleaning stalls mostly cause the doors werent built for wheelbarrows.
Over the yrs we have decided to do things differently then how we started out...which was putting them in stalls a week before kids.
Tooo much work. They either have them outside or in stall or open bldg with a buddy or two.
If Im sure she is going to kid I will put her in a stall. If she doesnt get busy soon I let her back out for the day.
This yr I had one doe who went last; she was in that blasted stall a good week getting no excercise. And she was suppose to have gone first.
When they have them outside I bring mama & brood inside for a few days.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK to start off this was my first year kidding plus I only had 2 does and I actually let both of them stay in the same pen the whole time. Even during kidding. I know most of you would never do this but with 2 that were friends I decided it was ok. Plus it is an oversized horse stall. It is 18'x12' so there is plenty of space. I would say just watch how the moms are since they are buddys I wanna say there will not be a problem but you never know.
As far as multiples I would let the dam try to raise them by herself just feel their stomachs and watch for lathergic kids. If they need a bottle I would just do it while they are in with the mom and not seperate.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the wonderful answers! Makes me feel better about the triplets too, just in case as you just never know... 

Right now my does are stalled together at night, and if it's raining I'll keep them in as I won't leave the door open for the other goats to get in their stall. We only have one great big pen, but we can turn does and their kids out in our back yard. 
I am really hoping we can keep these two together as long as possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You should seperate the does...when you see the signs.. of kidding....they need to bond with their babies... after about 3 days... depending on the bonding...they can then... be put back together....if you'd like... you can stall them.. side by side ....so they can see each other and touch noses..... :wink: 

As for pulling kids off....I have boers and some of my does.. have trips and have no problems... what so ever in nursing them ...they have plenty of milk..... I even have some does... with the 1x1's that have no problems.... You do have to watch them though....and feel the tummy's... to make sure all is well....if one kid is being pushed off...then it is wise to suppliment..... :wink:


----------

